# dirt bike / ATV rentals



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2011)

anyone know of a place in the NE that rents either dirt bikes or ATVs and hopefully that same place has woods or trails to ride them in?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2011)

I think you can rent quads on Daytona Beach in Florida;-)

Good luck finding legal places to ride, maybe Thomaston Dam still? My buddy has a few bikes and we just ride them illegally up on Southington Mountain up behind Lake Compunce, pretty fun, but can get in over your head pretty quick.

Maybe just clean the dust off your mountain bike and join us for a ride.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2011)

NH, or parts of Maine would probably be where to start your search.


----------



## tree_skier (Apr 10, 2011)

No rentals but I have a 05 Suzuki DRZ 125L $900 and a 01 DR 200SE $1575 for sale or would rent tem for same amount and can give plenty of legal riding spots in NH.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

tree_skier said:


> No rentals but I have a 05 Suzuki DRZ 125L $900 and a 01 DR 200SE $1575 for sale or would rent tem for same amount and can give plenty of legal riding spots in NH.



Are those two bikes listed on the bulletin board in the Mt Snow Ski Club? Our friend is a member there and showed us around this weekend. 

Don't bother looking in CT; or Mass. Both places are rather unfriendly towards OHVs. I thik as mentioned, your best bet is NH or ME. 

Here's on in NH: http://www.jerichomotorsports.com/custompage2.asp?pg=rentatv


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

tree_skier said:


> No rentals but I have a 05 Suzuki DRZ 125L $900 and a 01 DR 200SE $1575 for sale or would rent tem for same amount and can give plenty of legal riding spots in NH.


I wish but ain't gonna happen.




Glenn said:


> Are those two bikes listed on the bulletin board in the Mt Snow Ski Club? Our friend is a member there and showed us around this weekend.
> 
> Don't bother looking in CT; or Mass. Both places are rather unfriendly towards OHVs. I thik as mentioned, your best bet is NH or ME.
> 
> Here's on in NH: http://www.jerichomotorsports.com/custompage2.asp?pg=rentatv



thanks, exactly what i've been looking for (except really far  from home)


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

a google typo (NJ instead of NH) found me this - closer to home

http://catalog.quadrental.biz/browseGroup.cfm?item_group_id=91708


edit - just noticed this appears to be a closed track ride rather than independently in the woods or trails


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll see if I can find anything closer. I'll do some digging at lunch.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> a google typo (NJ instead of NH) found me this - closer to home
> 
> http://catalog.quadrental.biz/browseGroup.cfm?item_group_id=91708
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that ATV's are not legal in NJ State and county parks/woods.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm pretty sure that ATV's are not legal in NJ State and county parks/woods.



man, they got some crappy laws in that state  


;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> man, they got some crappy laws in that state
> 
> 
> ;-)


Don't I know it.:angry:  

If the opportunity arises, we're moving to PA.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2011)

NH Fish and Game has a good listing on their site: 

http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/OHRV/ohrv_rental_agents.htm


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> NH Fish and Game has a good listing on their site:
> 
> http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/OHRV/ohrv_rental_agents.htm



thank you sir!


----------



## buellski (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't been to Jericho yet.  The North Country ATV Club Trails in North Stratford, the Perry Stream Trails in Pittsburg, and the Millsfield trails outside of Errol are great places to ride (no trail bikes allowed at any of those :sad: ).  They're all a haul but worth it.  If you go to Errol, you can rent ATVs from LL Cote.

Google NH Trails Bureau for a full list of places to ride.


----------

